# Fuji Bike Sizing SL1 specifically



## undermelonworker (Sep 6, 2012)

I just bought my first road bike and picked the Fuji SL1. Being it was on clearance and when I road it the bike felt like it was gliding on air. My question is the bike is a 50cm. But it seemed to fit me like the 54cm bikes I had tried. Does that sound right? I am 5' 10" and I bought my wife a Jamis Ventura race 48cm. Her bike seems a lot smaller. Are the sizes that different between bike makers? 

I do have a second question. Is there any issues my 221 weight might have on the bike? Wheels seems the part people in the forums talk about most. 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## firefighter56 (Nov 8, 2012)

There are two ways manufacturers publish sizes, there is the actual size and the virtual size. With bikes that have a slope to the top tube the size published for the bike can sometimes be smaller than how the bike will fit. Like your bike. The actual measurement from the bottom bracket to your top tube is probably the 50cm, the virtual size, or the measurement from the bottom bracket to where the top tube would be if it were not sloped would be the 54cm. Make sense?

I also ride an SL1 and tip the scales at 205 when dressed to ride. You should be just fine. Wheels are a nice thing to upgrade though. I bought a set of Mavic Ksyrium wheels and went with tubeless Huchison Fusion tires and the difference is night and day in the ride and smoothness and there is no flex in these new wheels.


----------

